# End loop serving material size?



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

.014 halo will work pretty nicely, the .008 spectra will give it less of a"transition" from the loop to the serving.


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

So when I'm serving end loops, basically any of the smaller diameter serving materials, especially the ones that say "end serving" would be acceptable?


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes sir. When I serve loops I use the smallest thing I can just so that little transition or hump disappears where the loop serving and cam serving meet. Technically you could use just about anything though, it may look a bit bulky with larger serving but would still work.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

This thread in 20lb costs about one twentith the price of Halo and you will not be able to tell the difference.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Agepoch-Sup...Clothing&var=660173701904&hash=item5af6b8c103


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Even cheaper where I buy it.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...tra-braided-fishing-line-black/845519624.html


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I ordered it! That's a lot of material for a fraction of the price!! Hopefully it's just as good as you guys say it is


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Any tricks for transferring to a spool to fit winders?


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

^^^ what he said


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

This how I do it. One hand operates the drill and the other feeds the thread onto the new spool with tight and even tension.

[URLhttp://s1159.photobucket.com/user/lunghit/media/DSC_0006.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you. That is very helpful!! So I know I ordered the 20mm...but what size halo is it comparable to? The .014"?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Ta2guru13 said:


> Thank you. That is very helpful!! So I know I ordered the 20mm...but what size halo is it comparable to? The .014"?


I believe 50 pound test is equivalent to .014. There was a chart floating around on here that had all the conversions to a decimal so I will try to hunt it down.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

And when you are winding the line on the spool make sure you hold the thread in a rag or towel and not your bare fingers.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Here is a chart.


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok so I need to order something bigger. I ordered the 20mm/20lb test. That's .009"! That's tiny!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I use .017 3D and .014 Halo , I serve towards the loop ..


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Ta2guru13 said:


> Ok so I need to order something bigger. I ordered the 20mm/20lb test. That's .009"! That's tiny!!



The 20lb is perfect for serving loops. For end serving the 40lb will come out just a touch thicker than 014" Halo but it is so close you won't notice the difference. You will be more than happy with it.


----------

